# How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

*How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

When you talk about more then one Pokémon, do you put an 's' on the end, or do you just leave it as it is?


Would you say:
"Those Murkrows over there are running out of food!"

or

"Those Murkrow over there are running out of food!"

I'm trying not to use the s.

EDIT: Hahaha didn't notice that two of the words in my title were rhyming!


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

It really depends.  Sometimes I'll say, "Skitty are swarming in my game!" and sometimes I'll say "Skitties are swarming in my game!"

I'm weird like that.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

No 'S'. I don't know why.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

"There are many Pokemon." I don't like to add an "s". Pokemon is like the word "deer", you don't say: "There are many deers." 

To me, adding an "s" sounds wrong. Pokemon is both the singular and plural form. As are any Pokemon names. "There sure are a lot of Poochyena!"


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I'll use the singular unless I feel like being silly (as in "mudkips").


----------



## spaekle (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I never add an 's' to the end of 'Pokemon'. I don't think I usually add one to the names of individual species, either, but it might depend on which name it is and which one sounds better. I probably switch a lot. To be honest, I haven't really thought about it. :p 

"Look at all those Vileplume! Spaekle sure is stupid for having so many."
"Damn it, I have a box full of Charmanders and still no shiny!"


----------



## Iwakuma (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I call them _Pokeymen_.

No, I don't.  I don't add the "s" to the end.  I'm pretty sure that's how they refer to them in the show, anyway.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I like to refer to it like "Those Pokemons are cool" and "Those Typhlosion are cool."
It's funny.


----------



## IcySapphire (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

For me, it is the same in singular and plural (one Pokemon, many Pokemon) unless referring to specific species. (one Pikachu, many Pikachus)


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Singular and plural as the same word - this is grammatically correct according to every reliable source ever, so it's how I go.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I try not to use 's', but I keep forgetting that a lot. Without the 's' seems right to me.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I never use the 's'. Pikachus? Drifloons? No.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I expected more people to use an s than this.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

For me, it tends to depend on the way the Pokemon's name sounds.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Plural is the same as singular.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Pokemon were not meant to have S' at the end of their names. So, no, I never add an S.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I don't use "s" at the end of "Pokemon", and I try not to use it at the end of plural Pokemon names either.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Sometimes I add an s to the end, sometimes I don't...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Nope. For me, it's 'Spheal are so awesome', 'Smeargle have paintbrush tails' and so on.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Usually it depends on the Pokémon... basically, I take it a case-by-case basis.
i.e. the following plurals
Trapinches
Vibrava
Flygons


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Never an S for me.


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

"Pokémon" is plural and singular. I usually treat Pokémon whose English names pretty much match their Japanese names the same way (one Pikachu, multiple Pikachu); otherwise, I pluralize them the way I'd pluralize the last word that makes up the name (one Bulbasaur/multiple Bulbasaurs, one dinosaur/multiple dinosaurs; one Mareep/multiple Mareep, one sheep/multiple sheep; one Ninetales/multiple Ninetales, multiple tales).  By default I stick an 's' on the end (one Kadabra, multiple Kadabras).


----------



## Jolty (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I add s to everything
So pokemons, Gastrodons, Spheals etc

hell I even do it with stuff like sheeps and deers


----------



## @lex (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

No -s, no. If ever I do, please remind me that I just messed up. As for Mudkip, it ends with -z ^^


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Sometimes with an s, sometimes without.

It changes with the situation. However, I tend to stick with the way that I referred to plural Pokemon first.

By the way, can anyone tell me if capitalizing "Pokemon", when talking about either the creatures or the franchise itself, is how it's supposed to be said? I know it seems stupid to say "pokemon", but the question is driving me nuts.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



Murkrow said:


> "Those Murkrow over there are running out of food!"


^This.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



FerrousLucario said:


> By the way, can anyone tell me if capitalizing "Pokemon", when talking about either the creatures or the franchise itself, is how it's supposed to be said? I know it seems stupid to say "pokemon", but the question is driving me nuts.


Yes, it's meant to be capitalised, and accented. *P*ok*é*mon.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yes, it's meant to be capitalised, and accented. *P*ok*é*mon.


Okay, thanks. I know it's accented, I've just been too lazy to look for the alt code for é. Pokémon.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

There isn't a code. Just do Ctrl+Alt+e. Also words for a, i, o and u


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Hm.. that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Eh. Maybe it's Firefox-only. The Alt code, if it definitely doesn't work, is 0233.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I was using 130, actually, not that 0233 doesn't work. I have Firefox, so I think my computer is just stupid. Too bad for me. >_>

On topic: I recently thought about it, and not adding an 's' always works, while adding it only sometimes works.


----------



## Arcanine (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I try not to use it, but sometimes I do it accidentaly. My primary language uses -s on most plural words, so sometimes can't help it.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

When referring to "Pokémon" or to an individual species, no plural s.
Unless they're "cash cows", *THEN* it takes a plural s.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Pokemon = single and plural


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I never add an s.

Farfetch'ds=o.O;;


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> There isn't a code. Just do Ctrl+Alt+e. Also words for a, i, o and u


That won't work because my keyboard is American. :P


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



link008 said:


> That won't work because my keyboard is American. :P


you can change your keyboard configuration quite easily you know


----------



## Athasan (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I don't use an s. I never have. It sounds strange to me.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

Without the s...I think.


----------



## FLICKxxOFF (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

_... That thought has never ONCE crossed my mind... I'm trying to remember... T__T" But I generally don't talk about Pokemon in large numbers... so I THINK** I stay with the singular forms. _


----------



## Nope (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> "There are many Pokemon." I don't like to add an "s". Pokemon is like the word "deer", you don't say: "There are many deers."
> 
> To me, adding an "s" sounds wrong. Pokemon is both the singular and plural form. As are any Pokemon names. "There sure are a lot of Poochyena!"


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I just call many pokemon, pokemon o hey theres a hoard of nosepass! i will go kill all of them! (they creepy)


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

yeah, I mostly don't use an s on the species names. Sometimes I forget... but since I don't write much, it doesn't really matter! (Vermont accent means that half the time I don't pronounce the end of the word anywho.)


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*

I usually call groups without the S at the end... Uh, I guess it's because I wouldn't call Pokemon "Pokemon's"...


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: How do you Prefer to Refer to Multiple Pokémon?*



AuroraKing said:


> you can change your keyboard configuration quite easily you know


it's not hard to type alt-0233 either


----------

